# Just not able to sell my art !!!



## Nandkumar Bhujbal

Hi,
I tried paid services of artpal and other services like OLX but I am just not able to sell my art..


----------



## Gin Mellon

*selling your art*

It's the problem of all art and craft people.. In the past two months, I've had 3 commissions for oil paintings and one request for a touchup on a giclee print.. this after years .. and years.. The last time I sold a Prismacolor portrait was in 2002... but it sold for $300. 
These recent paintings I sold dirt cheap.


For myself I accept that I am not financially successful.. but am painting anyway, improving skills as I go. I started putting together a website... and I paint portraits of children, for free or very cheap.. hoping I will get word-of-mouth business..

Enjoy being the artist that you are: your perspective of everything around you makes you what you are.. you are in a small, but unique group. Live it up. Be an artist! 
gin


----------



## KarmanMonkey

There are a number of ways to promote yourself as an artist... 

There are those who use sites like Patreon to create a steady income stream, where people pay a small subscription fee to see your latest works, or get perks for funding your art.

Another suggestion is to find any local galleries, libraries, art communities, and get involved. If you can create art in support of a cause that can promote your work as well.

Depending on what type of art you produce, you might also be able to segue into commercial art (e.g. graphic design, advertisements, etc.) or into a field like gaming or comics.


----------



## ventadeartemundial

good information


----------



## 44323

Have you tried Etsy? 
I’ve just recently started selling a few small ones on there 🙂 it’s doesnt cost much but it might be worth giving it a ago


----------



## dickhutchings

I think we all need to make our art more affordable for the market we have. Those of us that are wealthy and have wealthy friends probably fare well. Me, I'm going to need to learn to paint fast and sell cheap. I'm OK with that as I'm not expecting to make a career out of it at 65. A little dinner money would be nice.


----------



## steamyb

IMHO, the goal should be to creat, not to market. If you need $, get a job. Your art should be an expression of yourself that elevates the viewer to a new level.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dickhutchings

steamyb said:


> IMHO, the goal should be to creat, not to market. If you need $, get a job. Your art should be an expression of yourself that elevates the viewer to a new level.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I agree with the first part of this but at some point we need to somehow dispose of our art. I would certainly enjoy a professional art career and it doesn't matter if I'm trying to make a buck on it. I'm sure I'll still enjoy the journey and be creative. I've sold a couple and it sure felt good. One sale was intentional and the other a surprise.

I'm running out of walls!


----------



## steamyb

Selling is awesome! I sold a pastel of a tiger when I was 13 (54 years ago!) and the idea that a kid could get paid $90 for a 17 X 24 paper picture (without a frame!) just blew my mind. The teacher priced everything and told us to NOT drop the price, if they want it, they will be back. This guy looked at this picture 3 times, trying to haggle a discount, and as we were loading up, he bought it. I was floating!
Find an art show or join a club. Get that stuff off the walls and on the street. Set a realistic price (materials, time & talent) and price everything and stick to it. My old teacher said -" If you don't value your work, no one else will either".

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------

